# Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?



## Annett (21. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Teich-Gemeinde.  

Wir alle haben an unserem Teich in der Vergangenheit den einen oder anderen Fehler eingebaut, der sich erst hinterher als solch einer herausstellte.
Allerdings könnten wir mit einem entsprechenden Sammelthread gerade denen helfen, die sich in der Planung bzw. im Umbau befinden, den gleich Fehler nicht auch zu begehen.
Also stellte sich mir die Frage:

*Was würdet Ihr beim nächsten Teichbau/Umbau nie wieder so bauen wie Ihr es bereits gebaut habt und warum? * bzw. 
*Welche Fehler habt Ihr bei den vorangegangenen Teichbauten gemacht, die andere nicht machen sollten?*

Da es den meisten sicher nicht ganz leicht fällt, Fehler einzugestehen, mache ich mal den Anfang:

-Unser bisheriger Teich ist mit max. 1m Tiefe einfach zu flach geraten. Heute würde ich mich durch etwas feuchte Erde+Wasser nicht gleich auf die Maximaltiefe festlegen lassen.

-Es gibt zuviele Schrägen statt ausreichend flache Ufer (für die Pflanzen) und dann senkrechte Wände (fürs Volumen). Dank dieser Schrägen hält kein Substrat und wenn man in den Teich steigen möchte/muss, gerät man sehr schnell auf der veralgten Folie ins Rutschen. 

-Er hat zu wenig wirklich nutzbare Pflanzenzonen, bezogen auf die Gesamtoberfläche. Was für Uferpflanzen wachsen schon bei 30-50cm Wasserstand?  

-Die Kapillarsperre ist nach wie vor nicht 100% i.O. und würde bei einem Neubau gleich richtig angelegt werden. (Die tollen Teichbaubücher schweigen dazu leider fast alle!)

Ich denke, das reicht fürs erste, denn mehr fällt mir nicht ein.


Und, was habt Ihr an Baufehlern anzubieten, vor denen man andere schützen kann? 

_EDIt by Annett: Eine weitere Frage ergänzt._


----------



## laolamia (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

hallo!

ich habe meinen teich nach dem ng-vorschlag gebaut.
beim naechsten teich wuerde ich den ufergraben und die 1.-2. flachzone gosszuegiger gestalten. (kann meiner meinung nach nicht gross genug sein)  

gruss lao


----------



## Badener (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo,

-als erstens würde ich meinen Teich von jetzt 20 m³ auf ca. 40 m³vergrößern. Damals konnte ich meine bessere Hälfte leider nicht überzeugen.  
Platz wäre im Überfluss da ( Grundstück 1100 m² )
- dann würde ich die Tiefenzone deutlich vergrößern. Bin im Moment bei knapp
2m Durchmesser ( hatte beim Bau ziemlich mit Oberflächenwasser zu kämpfen ). Habe jetzt 30-40 Grad Schrägen an meinen Seitenflächen die ich auch so beibehalten würde. 
- Tiefzone im Teich würde ich auf 2,50 machen
- und natürlich ein Pflanzenfilter dranhängen.

Also, alles in allem gibt es noch einige Sachen was ich verändern würde, aber ein Haus sollte man ja auch zwei mal bauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

HuHu,

also ich habe bei meiner 2. Ausbaustufe immer noch einige Fehler eingebaut.

- Der Tiefenbereich (2 m) ist über eine Steilkante mit dem flacheren Bereich (1 m) verbunden. Würde ich nie wieder machen, ich bilde mir ein die Fische haben Angst vor dieser Kante. Stehen oft davor und schwimmen nicht in das Flachwasser hinein. Erst wenn ein Fischlein geschwommen ist, folgen die anderen. Kann aber auch Einbildung sein.

- Filteranlage : Im Moment betreibe ich 2 Filteranlagen von OASE (Bio 5.1 und Bio 10). Das macht eine Heidenarbeit, jede Woche komplettreinigung der Medien.

- Kein Bodenablauf

- Kein Randskimmer

- Flachwasserbereich (unter 30 cm) zu wenig. 

Und noch einiges mehr.

Wenn alles klappt, baue ich im Frühjahr ein drittes mal um. Dann aber richtig.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Hilfe von NG in Anspruch nehmen soll. Ich fühle mich hier besser aufgehoben. Die Tipps zum Teichbau sind eigentlich Unbezahlbar.

Und.... der nächste Teich ist ein reiner Koiteich.


LG
Uwe


----------



## Annett (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo Ihr drei.

Na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang.  
Eines wird eigentlich fast immer genannt - Teich bzw. bestimmte Flächen darin zu klein/flach. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  


Mal sehen, ob sich noch andere outen. 


@Uwe
Ich bezweifle, dass NG einen reinen Koiteich samt Technik plant. Was die Vorschläge zur Außengestaltung (Stege/Brücken/Terrassen usw.) angeht, sind sie sicher top.
Aber mit etwas Brainstorming bekommt das Forum auch solche Vorschläge gebacken.
Wüßte jetzt auf Anhieb gar nicht, wer hier einen reinen Koiteich mit Hilfe von NG gebaut hat.


----------



## schenvo (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo Annett, 

wenn das Deine Idee mit dem Thread war - alle Achtung.  
In genau so einer Phase bin ich.  
Ich möchte bevor der Bagger den ersten Kubikmeter umschaufelt meinen Teich genauestens planen. Nicht weil ich ein ängstlicher Typ bin, sondern weil ich grobe Fehler vermeiden möchte. Deshalb kann ich Deine Bitte an die Forumfamilie nur unterstützen. Gebt den Anfängern eure Erfahrungen weiter  und berichtet von euren Schwächen beim Teichbau.


----------



## laolamia (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*



			
				schenvo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Annett,
> 
> Ich möchte bevor der Bagger den ersten Kubikmeter umschaufelt



jetzt wo du's sagst 
pass auf das der bagger nicht eine schaufel zuviel wegnimmt, lieber die feinarbeiten mit der schaufel machen.


----------



## brummer (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Zum Thema Bagger(n)
Passt bloss auf wenn ein Freund behauptet er könne baggern. Die nachträgliche Arbeit mit den Feinarbeiten ist umso höher je weniger der Freund etwas von Baggerarbeiten und Teichbau versteht. 

Und ganz wichtig: planen, planen, planen.... 

Das sind die Punkte die ich bis jetzt total versaut habe.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Silke (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo,
schöne Idee mit dem Fehler-Sammeln...
Aaalso...
Geplant habe ich eigentlich recht ausführlich und auch gut. Nur die Umsetzung durch den Baggerfahrer war nicht wie meine Planung, soll heißen: ich wollte das Gelände stufenförmig haben, er hat aber alles fließend ineinander übergehen lassen. Daraus folgt, daß auf den Schrägen kein Substrat liegenbleibt und man nur schwer vom Tiefen ins Flache gelangt (wie bei Annett).
Meine Sumpfbeete haben einen nur aus Sand aufgeschütteten Rand - totaler Fehler, da der Rand nach mehrmaligem Betreten abgesackt ist. Das werde ich nächstes Frühjahr irgendwie korrigieren müssen, damit das Wasser aus dem Beet nicht in den Teich zurücklaufen kann.
Mein eingebauter Kastenskimmer will nicht so wie ich. Wir haben ja oft Westwind und ich habe ihn extra in dieser Richtung eingebaut. Trotzdem landen bei starkem Wind kaum Blätter drin, das meiste schwimmt vorbei. Bei Ostwind ist es noch schlimmer, da landet alles im Flachteil und man bekommt es nicht raus. Keine Ahnung warum, die Pumpe ist eigentlich dafür ausgelegt. Im Moment liegt der ganze Teich voller Blätter, die ich nächstes Jahr per Sauger entfernen möchte. Ein Bodenablauf wäre vielleicht doch nicht schlecht gewesen.
Und - last but not least - haben meine Pflanzen nicht so zugelegt wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte und wie von allen Seiten prophezeiht wurde (von wegen im ersten Jahr sind noch sooo viele Nährstoffe drin, Pustekuchen) Da musste ich nachbessern. Die Wasserquali war aber immer bestens, trotz vieler Fadenalgen und vielem Baden.


----------



## Eugen (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo,

ich dachte ja,dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe.  

aber ....

die Sumpfzone mit Kies als Substrat ist eigentlich ok, nur beim "Auslichten" ist er lästig. Wurzelballen mit Säge oder Schere zerkleinern ist schwierig.
Sumpfschachtelhalm ist doch sehr invasiv und zw. den Kieseln kaum auszurotten. :evil 
Ausserdem hab ich viel zu viel Pflanzen drin, die auch noch gut wachsen. 
(ich komm jetzt auf ca. 30 Arten)


----------



## katja (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

hallo,

tja...........wo soll ich da anfangen??? 

also:

- zu klein isser glaub ich immer...

- trotz nicht zu vergrößernder grundfläche könnten wir viel mehr volumen haben, wenn die tiefzone ausladender gegraben wäre

- eben diese tiefzone könnte auch noch tiefer sein

- pflanzen können wir eigentlich fast nur ringsum setzen, da der nächste absatz für die meisten arten schon wieder zu tief ist!

- da wir den vorhandenen platz komplett ausgereizt haben, kommen wir nicht mehr problemlos überall von außen hin, recht schwierig beim zeugs rausfischen

- wenns irgendwie geht, bodenablauf! diese pumpe am teichgrund ist einfach nur häßlich!

plant also gut, bevor´s losgeht!!!


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

hallo silke 
wie stark ist deine pumpe? und wo ist dein wassereinlauf?
ich hatte auch solche probleme,  konnte sie aber mir wenig aufwand lösen. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo,

also wir sind eigentlich ganz zufieden mit dem Teich...

das einzige was ich jetzt anders machen würde,
wäre ein Selbstbaufilter (Patronenfilter) anstatt den Biotec 10.1

Der Biotec funzt zwar bei unseren Teichbesatz/größe sehr gut,
jedoch hätte ich bei Selbstbau jede Menge Kohle sparen können.


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Moin zusammen,

also am Filter hätte ich auch noch was rumzumäkeln... 

Da anscheinend alle anderen mit ihrem bestehendem Teich zufrieden sind - erweitere ich mal die Frage auf: 

*Welche Fehler habt Ihr bei den vorangegangenen Teichbauten gemacht, die andere nicht machen sollten?*

Viele Fehler sind bestimmt nach Umbau Nr.X unterdessen abgestellt. Aber Ihr erinnert Euch sicher noch daran, oder?  
Ich werde die Frage auch im ersten Post ergänzen und hoffe auf weitere Resonanz. 
Oder haben alle anderen gar keine Fehler beim (ersten, zweiten, dritten... ) Teichbau gemacht? 

@Silke
Dein Skimmer-Problem ist es sicher wert an anderer Stelle eingehender beleuchtet zu werden. Der muss ganz einfach laufen, sonst kannst Du gleich drauf verzichten. :? 

@all
Das Planung das A und O beim Teichbau ist, sagen wir hier oft. Leider sind viele werdende Teichbesitzer einfach zu ungeduldig und wollen lieber erstmal schippen und dann planen, was oft genug nach hinten losgeht.
Baggerfahrer läßt man einfach nicht allein, es sei denn man wünscht nur eine ausgebaggerte Tiefzone.  
Auch wenn man es 5x erklärt hat - die haben ihren eigenen Kopf/Vorstellung, selbst wenns der beste Kumpel ist.
Und er hat *meinen* fertigen Teich schließlich nicht vor *seinem* inneren Auge. 
Entschuldigend ist noch zu erwähnen, dass die Optik vom Bagger aus immer ne andere ist, als wenn man daneben steht.


----------



## Frank (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Tach,

hmmm,  mein Teich besteht ja nun erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren. 
Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.
Und bis auf die ersten drei Wochen konnte ich auch immer bis auf den Grund schauen.
Nicht Glasklar aber ich kann ihn sehen.

Was mir nicht gefällt, ist der Bachlauf ... da kann ich viel zu viel schwarze Folie erkennen.
Dieses werde ich, je nach Montageeinsätzen, im nächsten Frühjahr in Angriff nehmen.

Etwas ist mir beim Bau allerdings doch passiert:
Die Lagepläne von Strom, Wasser, und Telefon sind in einem Plan verzeichnet.
Beim buddeln habe ich auch die Telefonleitung gefunden.
Die Wasserleitung scheint wesentlich tiefer zu liegen, wie angegeben ... oder ist das der Grund, das ich keinen Wasserverlust im Teich bemerke 
Nur die Telefonleitung machte ca. 3m vor der Hauswand einen Versatz von ca. einem Meter.
Festgestellt haben wir dies, als man unseren Brunnen gespült hat:
   
Tja, die Leitung war hin.

Aber ansonsten hoffe ich, das es im Großen und Ganzen so bleibt wie es jetzt ist.
Ein paar Fadenalgen, klar, die habe ich auch. Aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Dodi (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!

Tja, wenn ich so überlege, war ich mit einigen Dingen nicht so zufrieden und wir haben mittlerweile auch so einiges am Teich geändert, weil es nicht so praktikabel war bzw. unseren Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wurde...

Angefangen mit dem Filter, der erstmalig nach dem Teichneubau 2002 dazu kam. Es handelte sich um einen 6 Kammer Reihenvortex, der für das Teichvolumen von gut 30.000 Litern einfach unterdimensioniert war. Er bekam zu allererst eine Vorabscheidung, selbst gebastelt aus einer Regentonne, bestückt mit Bürsten. Doch es war total nervig, diese Bürsten ewig von den Fadenalgen zu reinigen.:evil 

Also kam letztes Jahr ein neuer Filter zum Einsatz (siehe auch im Download-Bereich Filterneubau): Vorabscheidung mit SiFi-Patrone und zwei weitere Kammern mit Japanmatten, Aquarock. Die Reinigung dieses Filters ist wirklich unproblematisch und ist zügig erledigt. Einziges Manko ist, dass es bei uns keinen Kanalanschluß gibt, so dass ich Schmutzwasser pumpen und in den Garten laufen lassen muss - das lässt sich leider nicht ändern...

Dieses Jahr kam noch ein Eiweißabschäumer hinzu, der über ein Extra-Rohr verfügt, welches nun zusätzlich in den Teich mündet und mir einen besseren Winterbetrieb des Filters ermöglicht. Durch meine kombinierte Schwerkraft-Pump-Anlage, die normalerweise den in etwa 8 m entfernten Bachlauf mit KG-Rohren speist, kühlt mir das Wasser sonst zu stark aus.
Aber Winterbetrieb für den Filter war eigentlich auch nicht geplant, galt damals noch als unpraktikabel...

Im Nachhinein hätte ich im Teich selbst gerne noch mehr Stufen und Flachwasserbereich für Pflanzen, aber es sollte ja ein Koiteich werden und dafür hat er immerhin eine Pflanzenzone von etwa 1/3 der Teichoberfläche. 

Ach ja, gerne hätte ich so ein tolles Fenster, um die Fische beobachten zu können - aber man kann ja ned alles haben...

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teich - die Fische scheinen sich auch wohl zu fühlen - bis auf einige Fadenalgen, aber das geht ja den meisten so...


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Servus Annett, Servus Teichfreunde

@Annett: Großes Kompliment die User zu dieser, doch heiklen Angelegenheit, zu befragen   

Nun zu meinen Fehlern:

1.) Flachwasserzonen rund um den Teich in einheitlicher Höhe (von 0- -30 schräg verlaufend) dadurch nur bestimmte Pflanzen möglich.

2.) keine Pflanzzonen auf -60 oder -80, sondern gleich von -30 auf -200 dadurch keine Platzerln für die Seerosen, mußte ich auf Gestelle die im Wasser am Grund standen postieren.

3.) keine Bodenablässe und nur ein Oberflächenskimmer (mehrere wären besser wegen drehender Windrichtungen)

4.) kein Bybass in der Zuleitung zum Bachlauf, dadurch, im Winter, unkonntrollierter Wasseraustritt vom Bachlauf bei starker Eisbildung.

5.) keine Stiege wo man sitzend im Wasser verweilen konnte (hatten nur eine senkrecht Holzeinstiegsleiter)

6.) keine Standflächen im Teich wo man ausruhen hätte können (eine umlaufende Trittfläche, so auf -130 wäre ideal gewesen)

Ich glaub das wars  

Am jetzigen im Bau befindlichen Teich habe ich bis auf Punkt 4.) alles in die Planung aufgenommen. Punkt 4.) wird nicht ausgeführt, da kein Bachlauf vorgesehen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Beim zweiten Teichbau in diesem Jahr haben wir vorher hier viel gelesen und ausführlich geplant  ....  und so schlimme Fehler vermieden (oder sie sind uns noch nicht aufgefallen  )

Beim ersten Teichbau war das ganz anders, da haben wir so einiges falsch gemacht: zu flach, zu klein, Bachlauf nicht tief genug gebaut etc. etc.
Der schlimsmte Fehler war jedoch, dass wir die über den Rand stehende Folie zu früh und an einigen Stellen zu kurz abgeschnitten haben. Die überstehende Folie sollte man wirklich erst ganz zuletzt auf Mass schneiden, denn den Fehler, den wir gemacht haben, kann man kaum korrigieren.


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo zusammen.

Ein verspätetes Danke an alle, die sich bisher geoutet haben! 

Ich finde es schade, dass nicht mehr Mitglieder die Chance wahrgenommen haben, sich zu diesem Thema zu äußern.
Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle anderen keine Fehler beim Bau gemacht haben. :smoki 

Dank dem Zusammenschluß mit teichforum.info und der Nachbearbeitung dieser Beiträge (um sie in eine akzeptable Form zu bringen) bin ich gerade über dieses Thema gestolpert: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14895

"Tulpe" ist also schon vor Jahren auf eine seeehr ähnliche Idee gekommen!


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum, bin 22 Jahre alt und habe einige Aquarien! Hatte mit 10 Jahren schon mal 2 teiche (GFK Wannen) die allerdings nach 6 Jahren wegen garagenbau weichen mußten, nun bin ich voll in der Planung eines Folienteiches (ca 2000-3500L) mit viel uferzone (die Uferzone soll an der terasse ein Blumenbeet ersetzen) und ich wollte mal sagen, dass dieses Thema hier mir sehr geholfen hat, also falls noch mehr leute fehler gemacht haben, die man vermeiden sollte, dann legt mal los! ansonsten hat mir das schon sehr geholfen !
Danke
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist ein ganz blöder Fehler beim Bau des Bachlaufs passiert. 
Dieser wäre vermeidbar gewesen wenn ich einfach ein bischen nachgedacht hätte bevor ich losgelegt hab, aber die Ungeduld..... 
Hier die Story:

Garten in Hanglage---unten Teich --- oben Birnenbaum.

Birnenbaum stirbt---Wurzel raus--Loch bleibt---Juhuuu, ein Quellteich!!! 

Schön geschwungen sollte er sein, mein Bachlauf !
Das ist er auch, doch leider läuft daher ein Stück quer zum Hang und da man dazu ja auch buddeln mußte war rechts und links vom Bach halt nur noch Erde und kein Gras mehr.
Ihr könnt euch ja schon denken wie das weiter ging.
Gras einsähen, kräftig wässern und zusehen wie die ganze Soße in den Bach und somit auch in den Teich läuft.
Fast 2 Monate lang hatten wir bei jedem Starkregen damit zu kämpfen, habe jeden Tag darauf gewartet, daß das Wasser grün wird.
Zum Glück ist das nicht eingetreten, aber reichlich Netzalgen haben sich gebildet - das Wasser war so Nährstoffreich das durch die eingespülten Samen  sogar Gras im Bachlauf gewachsen ist.
So nun habe ich mich geoutet, wenn ich nun belächelt werde habe ich das auch verdient, denn so blöd kann man  ja eigentlich nicht sein.

Da das Gras nun angewachsen ist hat sich das Problem erledigt.
Wenn ich den Bach nochmal bauen müßte würde ich ihn allerdigs quer zum Hang in einen Wall einbetten.

Viel Spaß beim Teich/Bachbau
Michaela


----------



## Teichfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo,

was ich bei meinem Teich dieses Jahr viel besser gemacht habe war der terrassenförmige Aufbau. Der Vorgängerteich hatte eine lang gezogene Zone, die nicht übermäßig steil abviel, ich konnte den Teich zwecks Arbeiten nicht betreten. Das habe ich wenigstens dieses mal deutlich besser gemacht.

Andere Fehler werden sich vermutlich in der Zukunft noch herausstellen. Mit etwa 3 Monaten ist er ja noch nicht so alt.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## StefanS (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo zusammen,

1. ich würde den Teich nochmals _*viel *_grösser bauen (und mich gegen meine Frau durchsetzen, die mir heute vorwirft, der Teich sei zu klein!)

2. Ich würde einen *sehr viel *breiteren und in Tiefen abgestuften (für die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse verschiedener Pflanzen) Ufergraben bauen. Dieser darf durchaus einige Meter breit ausfallen ! 

3. Ich würde entsprechend auch den Uferwall so breit anlegen, dass man einen bequemen Pfad darauf anlegen kann.

4. Entsprechend würde ich die Pflanzebenen im Teich sehr vil stärker beschneiden und keinesfalls rings um den Teich bauen.

4a. Nur, um es zu erwähnen, ist nämlich gerade *kein *Fehler: Da ich keine Fische einsetze, würde ich den Teich nicht tiefer als 1,10 Meter anlegen.

5. Ich würde Sorge dafür tragen, dass kein __ Lotos aus dem Pflanzgefäss ausbrechen kann (ist wohl ein Thema nur für den Süden).

6. Ich würde bestimmte, stark wuchernde und expansive Pflanzen gar nicht erst in den Teich nehmen. Auch das kann aber ein Problem nur für den Süden Europas sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## 2mazz (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Tja da ich finde dass sich nicht nur die alten Hasen outen müssen, geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu!

1. Fehler und das ohne Schleimerei, sich nicht vor dem Bau in dem Forum                                      angemeldet zu haben.Hätte mir einiges erspart.

2. Fehler, die Stufen schlecht eingeschätzt teilweise zu tief und zu schmal (alles   mit steinen aufgefüllt!

3. Fehler OAse gekauft statt Eigenbau bzw unbekanntere Firmen/Systeme
    <=> Unwissenheit :crazy 
4. Zu viele Schrägen Nix hält
5. Fehler und der ärgert mich am meisten > Ungleiches wasserniveau <= man     sieht die folie teilweise nocht 
6. Wünschte ihn mir noch etwas weitläufiger!

Aber trotz der ganzen fehler immer noch stolz auf meine 8m³ Schüssel, da alles eigentständig und mit muskelkraft gemacht wurde!

mfg thomas


----------



## Axel.B (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen der größten Fehler gemacht,den es überhaupt gibt.

Wir hatten vor dem Teich einen Pool (Stahlwandbecken) von 1,20m tiefe. Dieser wurde dann zum Herbst verkauft, und weil das Loch so schön war, kam da der ganze Schutt von der Badezimmerrenovierung rein.

Eine Lage Sand drauf, alte Folienreste drunter, und Folie drüber.Es blieb eine Resttiefe von 50-80cm über. Jetzt kämpfe ich jeden Sommer mit hohen Wassertemperaturen und Algen.

Habe mir vorgenommen,im Herbst das Wasser rauszulassen und einiges an Schutt wieder raus zuholen.

Meine Frage an die Fachleute: Die Folie ist ca 6 Jahre alt. Verträgt sie noch eine Veränderung  oder geht sie kaputt?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Ich hab Annetts Thema mal wieder rausgekramt, weil ich gerade einen Fehler korrigiere. 

Die Steilwand hatte ich aufgrund von Ungeduld nicht betoniert. (Habe ich als Projekt, "dass machst Du dann später mal, stehen lassen"). Nun bewegt sich die Steilküste langsam in den Teich und das betreten wird bedenklich. 
Dieses WE habe ich die ganze "Erdwurst" abgetragen, eine Verschalung gebastelt, den Betonmischer angeworfen und muß sagen, es ist richtig schwierig hinter einen gefülten Teich ein Fundament zu bauen. Also meine Empfehlung gleich machen und dann die Folie rein.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist: Wieso kommt nach so einem herlichen Wochenende Bodenfrosrt, wenn ich das Fundament begonnen habe??? 

Der 2. (Fast) Fehler ist ein zu langer Bachlauf als Filter. Rein von der Wasserqualität gibt es nix zu nörgeln, aber so ein Bachlauf frißt ganz schön Energie. Mit dem Bachlauf leite ich Regenwasser ein und der Bachlauf geht beim sprengen automatisch an. das ist OK so und kostet kaum Zusatzenergie. Aber wenn man hier einige Jahre durch das Forum ließt denkt man sich, eine Permanentfillterung wäre für den Austrag von "Diveresem" schon nicht verkehrt. Der 2. zusätzliche Pflanzenfilter wird auf alle Fälle auf Nivea des Teiches angelegt, einfach um die Pumphöhen nicht zu haben und damit die Watts sinlos zu verbraten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Turbo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo zusammen

Dann will ich den Tread ein weiteres mal ausgraben.
Falsch gemacht.....

Eigentlich nichts. Er gefällt und funktioniert. Der Teich ist aber auch erst dreijährig.

Was ich ändern würde respektive bereits geändert habe...

Den Filter hatte ich zuerst nur im Rasen eingegraben und getarnt. Weil mir der Unterhalt des alten bereits von früher vorhandenen Filters zu aufwendig war habe ich mir ein neues, natürlich grösseres und pflegefreundlicheres Teil gekauft. Diesen in einen vorhanden Schacht der Druckerhöhungsanlage gequetscht. Natürlich war dieser Schacht somit  zu wenig tief und ist mit Filter, Elektrik und Druckerhöhungsanlage sehr eng bemessen. 
Mit der Plazierung des Filters, den Pumpen und deren Leitungen bin ich noch nicht wirklich zufrieden. 
Sobald es richtig warm wird, steht da eine Änderung an.

Den Teichrand habe ich nicht betoniert. Würde ich vermutlich das nächste mal machen. Mit der anggrenzenden Sumpfzone spielt es aber eigentlich keine grosse Rolle.
So musste ich bis grössten Senkungen vorbei waren, die Sumpfzone mit vielen, vielen Steinen auffüllen und kann deren Bepflanzung erst so nach und weg vom Kiesgruben Flair bringen. Betrachte ich nicht wirklich als Fehler. Es war mir von Anfang an bewusst.

Einige unruhige Nächte hatte ich anfangs wegen meiner unbefestigten Steilwand im Teich. Sie hat gehalten.  :beten 

Das wichtigste am ganzen finde ich:

Versucht nicht das Projekt gleich komplett fertig zu stellen. 
Die guten Ideen kommen erst im laufe der Jahre. Sind anti Burnout wirksam und machen Spass. 

Ich werde dieses Jahr noch einen Bachlauf verwirklichen. Vermutlich gibt es für den Filter einen eigenen Schacht. Aber da bin ich erst im Projektstadion.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vermeidbare Fehler beim Teichbau?*

Hallo,
ich bin ja verblüfft, dass so ein altes Thema noch mal wiederbelebt wird !
Was kann ich bei mir sagen:
- nicht durchströmte Randzonen sind "Algensammler",
- ausläuferbildende Wasserpflanzen (Stachys bei mir!) machen Arbeit,
- Pflanzengraben im Schatten ist "mit Verlaub ein bisserl dämlich" (*Traumschiff Surprise - B. Herbig),
- Kiesel im Bodenfilter sind zum Start und zur Abgrenzung der Wasserflächen ganz nett, aber eigentlich überflüssig,
- Pflanzkörbe braucht man nur in Ausnahmefällen (z. B. Seerosen, oder "Substratrückhaltung" im Bodenfilter),
- freie Wasserfläche mit Sonneneinstrahlung auf den Grund = Algenquelle (also UW-Pflanzen pflegen),
- einen großen Filterschacht einplanen (meiner ist nichts für alte Leute !).


----------

